# Hello, Welcome



## Mattsui

Hello, My name is Matt. I live in Oita prefecture, Japan.

Does anyone still use this forum?
Is there a better one that I don't know about?
Or are all foreigners living in Japan just so busy that we don't have time for internet chatter?

I am from Australia. I moved here with my wife (her family are locals) five years ago, when we were about to start our family.
We formerly lived in Indonesia, where I found the expat forum to be not only helpful and informative, but also an entertaining distraction.

I hope other users will join this thread and share something about themselves and their Japan life and experiences.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Mattsui said:


> Hello, My name is Matt. I live in Oita prefecture, Japan.
> 
> Does anyone still use this forum?
> Is there a better one that I don't know about?
> Or are all foreigners living in Japan just so busy that we don't have time for internet chatter?
> 
> I am from Australia. I moved here with my wife (her family are locals) five years ago, when we were about to start our family.
> We formerly lived in Indonesia, where I found the expat forum to be not only helpful and informative, but also an entertaining distraction.
> 
> I hope other users will join this thread and share something about themselves and their Japan life and experiences.


Howdy and welcome to the forum.
There is a page for most every country but for whatever reason the Japan page is a bit slow. There are members so hopefully you'll get the information you are needing.


Best Regards
Jet Lag


----------



## Nagoya Guy

Hi;

The expat community in Japan is a bit scattered and doesn't have much in common sometimes, it seems. The teachers all stick together and have their forums. <Snip> There are many blogs, but usually written by expat stay at home mothers who need to fill in their hours. 

A good start is the Japantoday news site. It can be very entertaining and get you up to date on the latest happenings here.


----------

